
Cloudconnect, alternative to Putty, Winscp and RDP. - sanketbajoria
https://github.com/sanketbajoria/cloudconnect
======
sanketbajoria
Powerful cloud-oriented client allow you to connect to various instances and
applications via secure (SSH) tunnel & RDP

Features

Ability to connect with AWS

Connect to applications such as SSH, Scullog, Docker Machine, RDP & any custom
Http/Https application

Create a forward and reverse tunnel

Share application safely with other, without sharing any connection detail of
real instances

Secure workspace with strong encryption

------
sanketbajoria
Without giving real credential, share ssh, sftp, and rdp session with other

